# The Gate???



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Does Anyone Know What Happend To The Gate??


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263903

New location, still racing.


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Marty Mangione said:


> Hey Does Anyone Know What Happend To The Gate??


Dam, he still keeps on finding us
LMAO


----------

